# At what point would you consider a budgie tame and bonded?



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

So I've had blu for about a year and a half now and I'd like to consider him tame but not fully bonded. For example he knows up, he is not fearful of people. He comes out of his cage. I've been leaving his door open and he hangs out up too. The thing is that he does not come to me unless I go to him and get him on my finger. Then he may come and sit with me either on my wrist or shoulder. If I have my computer out then he will hop around on the keyboard and pick at the letters. But then he'll fly off back to his cage within about ten minutes. He has his cage to hisself (not even a mirror)currently and rarely demands my attention usually for food or if I get home from school he's chirping and jumping perches in his cage. If I just keep leaving his door open and inviting him to sit with me will he eventually bond stronger or do I need to do something more?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Your description of tame but not bonded with you is very accurate. He has no fear of being around you but doesn't yet feel the need to seek you out for company. Some bird's are like that and he may not feel the need to be close with you, or he may still have some reservations about being away from his cage too long, which can get better with time. Do you spend a lot of time with him daily ? You have done a good job building his trust to where it's at now, and there is no reason to think that with continued patience, and time spent with him on your part, he won't get more of a bond with you. Sounds like a lovely little guy....


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

I am beginning to spend much more time with him now then I used to. I'd love to make him a companion. I think we got off to a bad start and he was biting for awhile so I gave up but I'm going back and paying extra attention to his warnings and he hasn't bit in about a month now which is progress to me. The cage door is being left open too which is giving him choice that he seems to like we get up in the morning open the cage and I give him treats then he flys to the top for a bit until I take him down to interact a small amount then he goes back up it goes on like this all day. I also have a budgie in quarantine I wanted to bond with before putting them together. I'm hoping I can get both of them close to the same bond them I'll introduce them


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It sounds like you are doing a great job and I'm delighted you are allowing him to take things at his own pace  
Congratulations on your new budgie too.  

What is your other budgies name? We would love to see pictures (of both of them)


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

All budgies have their own personality, some will be more human orientated especially if he is a lone budgie. With you getting another bird the bond between them will be stronger than a bond with you. Having the two budgies will take time but this is half the fun I feel. I have three budgies and the hand tamed one has not been accepted fully by the other two. They will come to me on their terms and I am completely happy with this .


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

New budgie is trixie. She's lovely. Shy still but we're working on it. My aim is to get her to be mostly take by the time I put them together and to get blu bonded. I'm hoping it will be easier that way.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Both beautiful bird's. Don't rush your training/work with them and feel pressured to have a bond with each by the time quarantine is over. I would keep them in cages next to each other for as long as you need to feel like you have made good progress with both....


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

This is really the beauty of budgies, they can be tame and yet not be overly needy.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh they are both beautiful  and clearly love the camera too!! Look at those poses!


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you and I'm not rushing at all  the way I look at it I should still have at least 8-10 years with these guys if they remain healthy  lots of time to bond


----------

